# Bose Amp Repair or Replacement



## BenOsko (Dec 18, 2005)

Morning all -- my GF left the sunroof open during a torential downpour and the amplifier under the driver's seat is no longer working. I have tried in vain to locate one on the net but to no avail. Does anyone have any thoughts as to where I could find a replacement or have the unit analyzed for repair?


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

BenOsko said:


> Morning all -- my GF left the sunroof open during a torential downpour and the amplifier under the driver's seat is no longer working. I have tried in vain to locate one on the net but to no avail. Does anyone have any thoughts as to where I could find a replacement or have the unit analyzed for repair?


your GF or your amp? JUST KIDDING!
i'd be inclined to find a Bose Service Center to send it to for a repair estimate.
otherwise, you could buy a new one from a dealership (check the price of a new one @ Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com), or maybe find a used one at a salvage yard. eBay?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Try car-parts.com


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

prices from $20 for my 2003.... try them

Search Results


----------

